

Revolutionary Intel chip uses light to send data - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15616178?nclick_check=1

======
Yaa101
Interconnect separate device is a nice outcome of this tech. But I think there
is a more immediate application for this, the interconnection of chips on a
motherboard. This way the motherboard will only be important for power
purposes and will leave the information streams to optical connections. It
will save a lot of money not spend on crosstalk between copper lines and will
crash some speed barriers at the same time. Now only we need an optical bus.

